# Great book I just ordered!!!!! Recommend it!!



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1600376703/ref=redir_mdp_mobile


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jya1124 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1600376703/ref=redir_mdp_mobile


I have heard of this book; thanks for giving our posters a heads up!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Please let us know what you think of the book once you've read it...thanks!


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

I will definitely keep y'all updated it shipped today!


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay my book arrived yesterday, and I couldn't put it down despite how tired I was. I've been learning so much, and hearing "my" story over and over I've already cried several times and I'm only on chapter 2. This is a MUST read!!!!! If you have hashis you NEED to arm yourself with the modern information in this book. Order it now you will not regret it!!!!!!! Please believe me! Buy it!!!! It explains so much. http://www.thyroidbook.com/


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you for recommending this book. I looked at the link you gave and so much of it sounds like me. I can't wait for it to arrive so I can dig right in to reading!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I went to amazon.com to look up a little more information about the book, and I "googled" the author, and I must admit I am more than a little skeptical. The negative reviews on amazon seem to equate the book to snake oil, and many of the positive ones seem to be written by chiropractors (which the author himself is). I have nothing against natural approaches, but it appears that this book is a springboard to getting sucked into buying supplements and seeing chiropractors who don't accept insurance (only accept cash) and require thousands of dollars payment up front to begin their "program."

Search for "chiropractor" within this forum, and you might find some interesting related posts.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I also purchased the book recently and have been reading through it. I was hesitant to shell out the $15-20 for a paper copy, so I went with the Kindle version on Amazon for around $7.

I totally agree with Octavia -- I went into the book with a skeptical attitude, partly based on prior info I've seen here on the forums, the constant suggestions in the book to see a chiropractor, and the frequent mention of various supplements.

All of that being said, I think the book makes a semi-good reference. There is quite a bit of information contained if you can ignore the marketing-speak. Also, there are plenty of footnotes if you wish to look things up on your own, as well as a glossary. Folks who are new to the disease will definitely learn something, as did I, but should be careful not to run out and collect all sorts of supplements and vitamins thinking they are going to cure themselves.

_Just please remember, first and foremost, this book is a marketing tool. Caveat emptor!_

My $0.02


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm halfway through it already but I took it with me bookmarked and highlighted up through pg 80 or so and asked tons of questions. There was Only a couple of small things that my doctor didn't think were correct, and I had a TON highlighted. I didn't know about the marketing within the book when I originally posted this, and I haven't and am not ordering the supplements but the information is useful. For example, the information about gluten and it's relation to hashis was very useful. I also learned why I was having hyper and hypo symptoms which I hadn't found that info on the internet. But yes, if you do buy it do your own research about the author and I am in no way marketing the book for the purchase of the aupplements. Glad it could help others that was my reason for posting.


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

Took it with me to my endocrinologist* is what I meant to say...


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Congratulations for having a doctor with the patience to sit with you while you slog through pages upon pages in a book. If only most of us could be so lucky.



Jya1124 said:


> But yes, if you do buy it do your own research about the author and I am in no way marketing the book for the purchase of the aupplements.


I'm not sure exactly what you mean by "marketing the book". Can you elaborate?


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm glad this book speaks to you, but in general, chiropractors who are trained to manipulate the spine are generally not qualified to treat our hormones. Like Mary Shomon, I have nothing against chiropractors - but if I have a choice, I will be treated by an endocrinologist and not a chiropractor.

http://thyroid.about.com/od/alternativeholisticinfo/a/Chiropractors-Thyroid-Marketing.htm


----------

